# Intel G33 vs G965 und GMA X3100 vs GMA X3000

## Mr. Anderson

Moin,

hoffe ihr könnt mir nun auch noch bei einer Kaufentscheidung helfen.  :Smile: 

Also: ich möchte möglichst gute 3D-Beschleunigung, aber bitte mit reinen Open-Source-Treibern. Die Auswahl ist ziemlich gering und die Entscheidung fällt ziemlich schnell auf Intels GPUs, die in Europa nur als onBoard-GPUs zu haben sind. Logische Folge sind ein Chipsatz und eine CPU von Intel.

Nun ist ganz neu draußen der G33-Chipsatz mit GMA X3100, wie auch beim GM965. Der neue Grafiktreiber unterstützt auch den X3100.

Zwei Dinge stehen noch offen:

Wie gut wird der neue Chipsatz schon vom Linux-Kernel unterstützt? Oder noch gar nicht? Wie wird das in nem halben Jahr sein?

Bringt der X3100 mehr Leistung als der X3000?

----------

## hoschi

Er wird sicher unterstütz werden, die Frage ist nur ob er jetzt schon unterstützt wird. Intel hat es ja nicht geschafft Hardware T&L in der X3000 unter Windows zum laufen zu bringen, trotzdem ist die Leistung erheblich höher als bei der GMA950. Soweit ich weiss so das aber noch gelöst werden, Linux ist vielleicht gar nicht betroffen.

Sollte Apple endlich wirklich neue MacBooks mit GM965-Chipsatz heraus bringen, werde ich mir eines kaufen.

Ich such mal nach genauen Fakten.

----------

## hoschi

Ach ich Noobie, Intel hat doch längst eine eigene Projektseite für die quelloffenen Grafiktreiber:

http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html

Und ja, X3100 wird bereits voll unterstützt! Apple, ich will neue MacBooks!!!  :Very Happy: 

Wenn AMD nicht endlich quelloffene Treiber für die Grafikchips heraus bringt, ist AMD für mich endgültig gestorben.

<edit /> Und der Treiber ist im Portage-Tree (Testing)

<edit /> Sinnloser synthetischer Benchmark: http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/72851/800x.jpg (trotzdem hat sich Intel massiv gesteigert)

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Danke.

Ich hatte mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. Dass der X3100 unterstützt wird, war mir schon klar. Er funktioniert anscheinend auch ganz gut mit dem GM965. Insgesamt ist der neue Intel-Treiber eine runde Sache.

Ich habe allerdings ein Mainboard im Auge mit dem neuen G33-Chipsatz. Wenn ich den nicht zum Laufen bekomme, bringt mir der X3100 nichts.

Und dann ist noch die Frage, ob der X3100, wie er mit dem G33 verbaut wird, schneller ist als der X3000, der mit dem G965 verbaut wird. Wenn der X3100 ne abgepeckte Variante vom X3000 ist, hab ich zwar mehr ausgegeben, aber ne schwächere Grafik, was nicht ganz in meinem Sinne ist. An sich wäre ein Vergleich von X3000 und X3100 sehr schön.  :Smile: 

Und inzwischen habe ich gelesen, dass im G33 kein GMA X3100 steckt, sondern ein GMA 3100. Außerdem soll es im X3000 einen Hardwarefehler geben.

Ich blick allmählich gar nicht mehr durch. Ich will doch nur eine GPU für einen Desktop-PC mit freien Treibern und möglichst guter Leistung. Das Einzige, was mich dabei interessiert ist GNU/Linux. Alle anderen Systeme sind mir da egal.

----------

## hoschi

Der X3100 ist eine verbesserte Version des X3000, wie die Namensgebung andeutet.

Der Mainboardchipsatz ist bei Intel sowieso kein Problem.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA

http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/mainboards/intel-systeme/2007/mai/intel_chipsaetze_p35_g33/

Onboard-Grafikkarten kann Intel natuerlich frei nach belieben an die Chipsaetze anflanschen, Taktung und groesse des verfuegbaren Arbeitsspeichers ebenfalls.

GM965/PM965 - Mobilchipsatz mit X3100 Grafik

G33/P35 - Desktopchipsatz mit X3100 Grafik

G31 - Desktopchipsatz mit schwaecherer interner X3000 Grafik

G35 - Desktopchipsatz mit nochmals verbesserte interner Grafik X3500

P sind einfach Chipsaetze. G sind einfache Chipsaetze mit interner Grafik.

Q sind fuer Business. Und X fuer High-Ende Systeme.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ok, das klingt gut...

Allerdings habe ich noch kein einziges Board gefunden mit G33 und X3100. Stellenweise steht zwar was von G33 mit X3100 - wenn ich dann aber zur Herstellerseite surfe und genau nachsehe, ist es doch nur ein GMA 3100. Von daher wird's dann wohl doch ein G965 mit X3000.

----------

## hoschi

Willst du jetzt ein Laptop oder einen Desktop?

Weil die GM965 (Laptopchipsatz) mit X3100 werden bei Alternate schon gelistet.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

nur Desktop  :Smile: 

btw: G35 mit X3500 ist noch gar nicht draußen, so weit ich das sehe (sonst würde ich so ein Board vermutlich nehmen)

----------

## hoschi

Ja, nur

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GM965/PM965 - Mobilchipsatz mit X3100 Grafik
> 
> G33/P35 - Desktopchipsatz mit X3100 Grafik 

 

Sind offiziell draussen. Letztere erst seit vorgestern.

Der Rest kommt erst im Spätsommer/Herbst, vor allem die Q und X Chipsätze.

----------

## lohner

Ich fürchte, das ist so nicht ganz richtig:

der G33 chipsatz hat nur eine GMA 3100 Grafikkarte (ohne X)

der G965 chipsatz (der Ältere) dagegen sehr wohl eine X3000

Wäre alles nicht so schlimm, wenn der X3000 nicht wesentlich schneller wäre als der 3000.

Erst der G35 chipsatz (wahrscheinlich ab Ende Juli 2007) hat die noch schnellere X3500 Grafik.

Generell ist die Flut an Intel-Produkten verwirrend und ich blicke da auch nur selten durch.

----------

## hoschi

Vor allem, dass der neue GM965 den namen behält ist idiotisch.

----------

## Perfect_P

hi

hat der grafikchip der G33 (X)3100 (?) (die namesgebung von intel ist teilweiße schon richitg fürn Ar*** ...)  ne DVI ausgang? Für meinen InternetPC fänd ich den nämlcih ganz interessant (guter linux support  :Smile:  ), aber ne DVI-Ausgang hät ich schon gerne.

----------

## astaecker

Der Chipsatz unterstützt neben DVI auch HDMI. Allerdings kommt es auf den Mainboard-Hersteller drauf an, ob die Funktion auch bestückt.

----------

## Perfect_P

nach dieser information hab ich mich gleich mal aufgemacht und hab tatsächlcih ein (und irgendwie auch das einzige *wütend auf die hersteller schimpfen*) Mainboard gefunden: Intel® Desktop Board DG33TL

quelle http://download.intel.com/products/motherboard/DG33TL/tps.pdf . Mal schuan wie lange es dauert bis das meinboard verfügbar ist^^

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

